# A few new ones



## Optimo1986 (Dec 5, 2014)

Here are a few bottles I picked up a couple months back.
Vernors
White Star 
Wolverine


----------



## Optimo1986 (Dec 5, 2014)

2 A. Wegener & Son with back of White Star bottle.


----------



## RCO (Dec 6, 2014)

the whitestar and wolverine and both nice art deco style bottles from that period .


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 6, 2014)

I like the Wegeners, Where'd you get those? Probably 5+ different variations of those. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 6, 2014)

Didn't Leon just get a Wegener today? [:-]
Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 6, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> Didn't Leon just get a Wegener today? [:-]
> Pretty cool stuff.



Actually I got it last Sunday after a recent Privy dig. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 6, 2014)

I should have rephrased that. My apologies.... Should have been, "Didn't Leon just post a Wegener bottle today as well?"
Your digs do a lot better than mine. All I have found lately is half of a Minute Maid bottle-- or something like that-- from 1948.


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 7, 2014)

That is a nice Vernors I've not seen one like that before.


----------



## Optimo1986 (Dec 8, 2014)

I got them from an antique store nearby. I see quite a few detroit hutch/blob top type bottles at antique stores but they usually want $30 or so. These were reasonably priced so I figured why not.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 8, 2014)

I dont see to many Blob top or Hutch bottles at Antique stores. I usually see much more common crown top bottles from the 1950's-70's overpriced. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 12, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1880S-DETROIT-MICHIGAN-BLOB-TOP-SODA-BOTTLE-A-WEGENER-9-95-NO-RESERVE-/121506958766?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4a610dae
Another A Wegener?


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice bottles. I have that vernors one. Coool.


----------

